# GM extends worker discounts for public



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GM extends worker discounts for public:- 
DETROIT | July 05, 2005 10:11:20 PM IST


General Motors Corp. said Tuesday it was continuing its popular promotion offering employee discounts to the public through July.

As with its June program, the July offer lets buyers pay the price a GM employee pays for a 2005 model year vehicle, including available rebates, but excluding taxes, title and dealer fees.

Prices are prominently displayed on eligible vehicles at participating GM dealers and on a company Web site.

The June program helped GM achieve more than a 40-percent sales increase last month.

The promotion includes all 2005 GM cars and trucks, except for Chevrolet Corvette, Pontiac GTO and medium-duty trucks, and is in addition to most other incentives currently available.


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

My wife just brought me a 05 GTO for my 50th birthday and she got the employee discount. Not sure if what you said about the discount not being on GTOs was a regional thing or is not part f the extension you talk about, but here in Utah it's happening. :cheers


----------



## Vanpaul (Jun 5, 2005)

Same here. I got my GTO a couple weeks ago with the discount.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No discounts on GTOs anywhere -- outside of what a dealer is willing to do. 

The plan was a big success. Don't expect subsidized GMAC money like last year -- as the cuts in GM's credit ratings are making those kinds of promotions too expensive for them to do now.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I got mine at employee price on first round... I was told then that originally the GTO was not going to be included then but was added. I looked at the GM site today just to read the new verbage and it seems that the GTO like the Vette and Hummer previously is no longer discounted. Glad I bought mine when I did... 2K+ miles and loving it more each day. Guess they thinned the herd enough that they thought the GTO would do okay in sales now without the discount.


----------



## mata (Jul 14, 2005)

is it legal not to offer the employee discount on a gto?
i went to a dealer today and they refused to offer me the discuount arguing that was a sports car.
i did not want to argue with them so I just left
but is this practice legal?
whats the deal with this?


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Actually GM previously DID have the discount advertised on their Pontiac site for the GTO. I used it to compare it against the GM Supplier Discount offered to me via my employer. They had the little "Get Employee Price Now" pop-up on the Pontiac site for the GTO but alas, it is no longer available. 

I got my GTO under the Employee Discount back on June 18 and a buddy of mine got his under the discount about two weeks ago. 

I'm certainly glad I got mine when I did because I'm like this => arty: 

Whereas others may now be like this => :willy: 

I don't think any dealers are going to let the GTO (IF they have any) go for the special. 




b_a_betterperson said:


> No discounts on GTOs anywhere -- outside of what a dealer is willing to do.
> 
> The plan was a big success. Don't expect subsidized GMAC money like last year -- as the cuts in GM's credit ratings are making those kinds of promotions too expensive for them to do now.


----------



## mata (Jul 14, 2005)

so what kind of rebates should i expect in the newxt few months?
orshould i just settle for an 04?


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Mata,

You can check Edmunds.com or ConsumerReports.org for any current rebates active for the 05 GTO.

Regards



mata said:


> so what kind of rebates should i expect in the newxt few months?
> orshould i just settle for an 04?


----------



## krausescion (Apr 21, 2005)

Any rumblings yet on next months programs? I know here @ Toyota they are tight lipped untill the new month comes around. Im still getting used to the way GM does things.


----------

